# Which Seiko Diver...



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit it-I've never owned a Seiko in my life. I know to some people who shall not be named this is a crime against humanity-but I'm wanting to right this wrong.

I'm going to start a search for a reasonably priced automatic Seiko diver, I'm not in a rush so I've got time to search for the right model. What model do you think is a good, starting point? And no, I don't want a Monster :bad:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

007 or a 009 would be my choices. Solid reliable and pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

if you cant stomach a monster then it has to be either a 007 or a 6309.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks gents, that was quick and pain free, Ive just had a quick look and I like all 3. Are there any sellers on the web who are trusted to buy these off as I dont really want to end up with a dog? (the 6309 is my fave at the moment).


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

avidfan said:


> Thanks gents, that was quick and pain free, Ive just had a quick look and I like all 3. Are there any sellers on the web who are trusted to buy these off as I dont really want to end up with a dog? (the 6309 is my fave at the moment).


I also like the 6309, have a little read of THIS


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

6309-7040. Best Seiko I've ever owned.I wont ever get rid of mine. I paid less than Â£100 for it and have spent about Â£90 getting it the way I want it.

Made in 1979,it now looks brand new,keeps perfect time and its a big heavy lump of a watch. There are loads of people on this forum who will help you,with advice etc. And lots of spare parts available. I can now do simple jobs,replacing gaskets,speeding up or slowing the movement down. Actually they are the only jobs I can do ! But it gives me a smug feeling afterwards! A few come up on here now and again (good prices),or theres the scary e-bay. Lots from the Philippines. Or go on to e-bay Australia. Look out for the word 'original' Many have lots of new bits.Bezel,face,hands,crown..............

Advice ? - Be patient,the right one will come along!

Good Luck on your crusade.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

The Sumo is a nice watch as well, probably pay 3x that of the very inexpensive 007 but it's got a better movement in it - the 6R15. which some say is akin to the 2824-2.

Between the 07 and the Sumo you've also got the Samurai.

Both of which I don't own but wished I did


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I realy would go for the Sumo the 6R15 Movement is well worth the extra outlay although having said that I do have a couple of 7S26 Divers and have always been happy with them but its nice to have the hand winding and hacking of the 6R15 IMHO


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Zephod said:


> I realy would go for the Sumo the 6R15 Movement is well worth the extra outlay although having said that I do have a couple of 7S26 Divers and have always been happy with them but its nice to have the hand winding and hacking of the 6R15 IMHO


I will 2nd that, the Sumo would be my choice, a bit more money but worth it :good:

John.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I love my 009 on standard Rubber. Excellent day to day watch and are able to get from ebay Uk for between 120 and 130 new. Can't be done, great value for money.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Monsters (& to a lesser extent SKX007/9s) are :yucky:

Sammy`s are unk:

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Monsters (& to a lesser extent SKX007/9s) are :yucky:
> 
> Sammy`s are unk:
> 
> *Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels.*


Im liking that sooooo much...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Seiko 7549-7010 or Seiko 6159-7010 End off!


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes I say Sumo too. I've read lots about it and its the best bang for great movement/watch. Its good looking too.

I haven't got one yet, but will eventually.

I just pulled the trigger on the 6309-7040. I'll let you know how it is. People rave about this watch, its legendary.

I got 3 monsters, but not for everybody.

Whats your budget? Lots of other Seikos. You want auto/quartz?

Welcome to Seiko world. Loads of good choices.

Dave


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Avidfan, check out Peterhill's thread on his Seikos. Some good choices there.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=37401&st=0

good luck

Dave


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think Ive now (almost - ive not had an MM300m) owned every modern Seiko Diver and almost all the vintage models, my all time faves (top 3) are...

3, jointly = Spring Drive Marinmaster and 6159-7010

2, 6309- 7040 - the cushion one

1, Ti Sammy with blue dial

The Ti Sammy is the best of the modern (ish) bunch for me, who really needs anything more? hmm...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a SKXA55. Exactly the same as the 007/009 but often overlooked, it is the unpopular kid in Seiko Diver school, but I like it, like the bracelet too. It was a present and I'll never part with it.

If I had a choice? Blue Sumo is very nice.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Which Seiko diver to get :huh: ? That's a tough one as there are so many good ones.

Of the more modern/recent 7S26 powered models I'd plump for the Samurai - it's discontinued now & seems to be tricky to find (not that I've tried that hard to find one recently), it's definitely better built than the 007 & is a lot of metal for the money (especially on the bracelet).

I've not had a Sumo so can't comment other than to say I like it a lot & if I hadn't overdosed on a couple of Seiko kinetic divers recently it'd definitely be on my shopping list - the 6r15 is a step up from the basic 7s26 as well.

Marinemaster - fantastic watch but not (particularly) cheap to buy &, apparently, it needs to be serviced in Japan. I've had one but I have to say I'm not sure I'd have another!

Others worth a mention include the Frankenmonster (awful name - can't remember model number) & the SKX007. I have a Frankenmonster & like it a lot, it's well built, very Tunaesque in styling & has a seriously funky crown, it's not small though & the lume is nuclear! The 007's something of a legend really - classically styled, easy to modify (if that's your thang!), easy to find & cheap to buy. I've had loads of the things but always find the dial a bit flat & lacking that certain something.

Of the vintage divers there is but a choice of two as far as I'm concerned - the cushion cased 6309 or the cushion cased 6105. I have a much modified 6309 & love it while I alway regret selling my 6105. Both models are classics & getting the recognition they deserve - 6309's are still reasonably priced but 6105's are getting expensive & are worth it.

Others worth considering are the kinetic SKA371 (stainless steel, black dial) & SKA427 (ion plated stainless steel(black), black dial) - I have both & both are utterly superb watches. Of the two the black one gets most wrist time but I'd be happy with either as my only watch.

Last but by no means least is the quartz 300m Tuna - I've only ever tried one on but it made an impression on me. Superb watch & very wearable despite its not inconsiderable size.

There are too many good Seiko divers really - but if it was my money then I'd be hunting for a Samurai (either stainless steel or titanium - though my preference is for ss), basic but reliable movement combined with fantastic & original design as well as superb build quality - it's a winner & will be collectible in the not so distant future  :thumbup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Others worth a mention include the Frankenmonster (awful name - can't remember model number) & the SKX007. I have a Frankenmonster & like it a lot, it's well built, very Tunaesque in styling & has a seriously funky crown, *it's not small though & the lume is nuclear*!


I'll say










This is my old one, and it's to date the only watch I regret selling


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Only ever had one seiko so havent got a wealth of experience on them but here's my two pence, I got a 007 and am very happy with it as a work watch, its tough, easy to read when your tired/ sweating and has decent lume and the glass has resisted various bits of burning metal pretty well, the day and date is handy if your ever somewhere and the days start rolling into each other as most watches now seem to do just the date that was important to me.I think you cant go wrong with them. Pick whatever one takes your fancy and you should be well happy!


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

Recently purchased a 007 from RLT, for the the money its a great piece of kit, a heavy duty watch that looks and feels indestructible. Used for winter surfing sessions and has not let me down, taken quite a pounding in the surf.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think personally that the sumo is a little over rated :bag: and won't have the same appeal as the 007/9 , 6309 or 6105 before it.....

i only say that because of the profile of the watch felt wrong to me.....curved 20mm lugs didnt give the right porportion to the watch, and the fact that the profile of the watch lent it to feel smaller then it was was the killer for me.......its a well made and has the feel of a quality piece......but it wasn't for me.....perhaps its destined to become a more transitional piece, a lot like th 7002


----------

